# [Abandoned] PLEASE HELP ASAP!



## Skylinez

Hello my name is Steve and i tried flashing CWM Recovery to my Stratosphere...

I wanted to do this because i wanted to download ROMs and have fun with this phone more then i was!

So i flashed the recovery using heimdall following knightcrusaders guide. it booted up at first but when i tried to boot into recovery it got stuck in a boot-loop and doesn't get passed the SAMSUNG logo...

I REALLY NEED TO FIX THIS if i don't i will be f***ed by my parents lol please help and also i cant do the Thing were you hold Vol. Up/Vol.down and the power button for some reason.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## chewy74

seems like a dumb question, but are you rooted? If yes then
have you tried pulling the battery and then trying to boot into the fastboot? (volume down & power). if you're able to get into the bootloader after the battery pull, seeif you can manually boot into cwr. if you are able to go to wipe date/factory reset and do a full wipe...then wipe cache and dalvik and reboot. see if that resolves your bootloop.


----------



## irishsindig

i have same issue it wont let me into recovery mode i can only seem to get into download mode and thats it i flashed it several times hoping it would restart but nothing is happening odin doesn't seem to reconize my phone only the heimdall does but eveything i do doesnt change it


----------



## Skylinez

irishsindig said:


> i have same issue it wont let me into recovery mode i can only seem to get into download mode and thats it i flashed it several times hoping it would restart but nothing is happening odin doesn't seem to reconize my phone only the heimdall does but eveything i do doesnt change it


 ok this is how i fixed my problem a while ago and it worked

BTW once you do this it will probably boot into recovery so just wipe/cache/dalvik cache/and do a clean wipe of your phone and it should work.

http://rootzwiki.com...y-odin-restore/

you download this and you remove the ".md5" and you open it using a program like 7 zip and you get the recovery.bin and flash it using heimdall with this command

"heimdall flash --recovery recovery.bin"

and it should work.. my phone got soft bricked and i used this to fix it. if you need more help please reply because im telling you this completely from memory so if you run into problems ill answer!


----------



## irishsindig

ok thanks ill give it a try


----------



## irishsindig

so i try to download the file but the site it redirects me too doesnt load


----------



## Skylinez

irishsindig said:


> so i try to download the file but the site it redirects me too doesnt load


 you will probably have to talk to the creator of the thread sorry.


----------



## irishsindig

no when i click the link it redirects me to multiupload but multiupload doesn't load?


----------



## Skylinez

irishsindig said:


> no when i click the link it redirects me to multiupload but multiupload doesn't load?


try disabling any ad blocking programs or clearing your internet cache/history


----------



## irishsindig

sadly nothing happened, my phone seems shot it wont do anything but reboot into recovery mode and nothing seems to work and i can't get the pages to load, i got insurance so i guess i can try and claim it as lost


----------



## Skylinez

irishsindig said:


> sadly nothing happened, my phone seems shot it wont do anything but reboot into recovery mode and nothing seems to work and i can't get the pages to load, i got insurance so i guess i can try and claim it as lost


well i can see if i can get the recovery.bin ill try and see dont give up i almost did


----------



## Skylinez

Ok i have the stock recovery i used when my phone got "Softbricked" and could only get into download mode. i give credit to nitsuj17 for this

http://www.mediafire.com/?bzwj55taeu58sv8

i wrote down in a previous post on how to use heimdall to flash it


----------

